

Ask HN: Is there any work to disrupt HTTP and HTML? - jemeshsu

All technology will get disrupted eventually. Is there any known work to disrupt HTTP and HTML? Is it at all possible since these are the backbone of Internet? Sorry if this is a stupid question.
======
whiterabbit
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dart_%28programming_language%29>

------
mooism2
Google is trying to replace HTTP with SPDY.

HTML 5 is arguably a disruption of HTML (more WHAT-WG -v- W3C, perhaps).

Phone/tablet apps are disrupting the web.

